# Are There Such A Thing As.......



## apbtmom76

Purple Tri Bullies???? I was talking to a friend who breeds and raises American Bulldogs, she also has a blue trindle APBT, yes he is, lol, he is UKC/ADBA reg, he looks APBT and not bully, anywayz, we were talking and they told me about a purple colored tri bully??

Is there such a thing, if socan I please see pics.


----------



## angelbaby

not sure about purple never heard of that, think maybe someone put a new name on the blue tri's to make some $$$ on a hype? lol just what I think. there are blue tri's my friend has a gorgeous one.


----------



## apbtmom76

oh yes, I will post a pic of Diego, he is a sexy boy, lol. He is brindle where his tri markings are, lol. Just wondering they were saying they had seen some on line somewehre just didn't know if anyone else had heard of them or not. Thanks Angel, maybe Lauren or John can shed some more light on this subject, lol. But thanks for your input, I kinda thought so but if there are pics I would love to see them.



omg I am gonna slap my niece she is reading everything I type outloud, smack her I swear


----------



## aimee235

The people who own this dog call it a purple tri. I'm pretty sure it's just a double dilute. Both blue and red with tri markings.


----------



## coco36

hmmmm lol i also never herd of that the ones i have is standard black,tan,white tri and the other 1 i have is chocolate tri brown, tan, white. then u have ur blue tri blue,tan,white.but purple no lol..... ukc has the purple ribbon title could that be what he was talking about purple ribbon tri color


----------



## aimee235

The dogs name is Jada she is from here.
American Iron Kennels


----------



## angelbaby

heres a link to a site who are working on a purple tri line , I would call them closer to blue tris they are just a light shade. but pretty non the less.
THELMA AND LOUISE


----------



## coco36

wow it does look some what purple lol


----------



## coco36

i seen the dogs she is like the only 1 thats looks like that. thats new 4 me she does look a very light purple


----------



## aimee235

SECD said:


> ARE YOU FJ?????? This all came to be about 2 YEARS ago when I posted a joke on Atlanta Craigslist when people took it and ran! Next there will be tri greens and tri oranges, when does this bullshit end?


You may have posted a joke, but I doubt you are the only person to think of it. No offense intended. People had pyramids all over the world when they couldn't even communicate across oceans yet. So they all thought of the same thing at about the same time.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

apbtmom76 said:


> Purple Tri Bullies???? I was talking to a friend who breeds and raises American Bulldogs, she also has a blue trindle APBT, yes he is, lol, he is UKC/ADBA reg, he looks APBT and not bully, anywayz, we were talking and they told me about a purple colored tri bully??
> 
> Is there such a thing, if socan I please see pics.


Ah, that is just another sales pitch.


----------



## aimee235

SECD said:


> REALLY? So you thought of a purple pit bull over two years ago? That is not the point I'm making, the point is this breed had been disrespected enough! Time to stand up for what is right!


These are bully's not pit bulls. To answer your question. Yes, I did think a dog might come in a purplish shade well over two years ago.

Pitbull and Amstaff Page
This site is way over 2 years old and it has a "lilac" dog on it. It's no new idea. Pretty old actually.


----------



## Sadie

LOL you guys are silly .. I call those blue-tri's Tye I don't know where all this lavender stuff came from but I am not buying it... If you see those it will obviously be an american Bully. That color that I guess looks purple to some people is really blue that's been so over diluted that there is very little pigment left. I still say it's a blue tri though just super diluted.


----------



## aimee235

SECD said:


> Lady I have a free cross country transporter, you know that! Fedex is not needed!
> Aimee....dogs don't come in purple so please buy KG420's cat and do us all a favor!


It's just a descriptive term. Technically dogs don't come in "blue" either.


----------



## Sadie

Hey guys be nice to Amiee that's my girl !!! She is right that color is really just blue that's been super diluted ... Bully breeder's call it Purple, Lavender, Lilac to make it sound special it's just a diluted color nothing special.


----------



## coco36

Sadie said:


> LOL you guys are silly .. I call those blue-tri's Tye I don't know where all this lavender stuff came from but I am not buying it... If you see those it will obviously be an american Bully. That color that I guess looks purple to some people is really blue that's been so over diluted that there is very little pigment left. I still say it's a blue tri though just super diluted.


thats very true i only know of 3 different tri colors standard tri, blue tri, chocolate tri or some people call brown tri


----------



## Sadie

coco36 said:


> thats very true i only know of 3 different tri colors standard tri, blue tri, chocolate tri or some people call brown tri


Yes those are it ...


----------



## performanceknls

aimee235 said:


> The people who own this dog call it a purple tri. I'm pretty sure it's just a double dilute. Both blue and red with tri markings.


I really want a dog this color.... I'm not joking.... really! I have never been one to own a dog off of color but you have to admit that is one sexy dog!


----------



## Silence

breeder in the area`s "purple" tri ((Photos (c) DL Legends Kennels & All Star Bullies Lv))




























I dont think its an official color but this is what they claim them to be here.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Silence said:


> breeder in the area`s "purple" tri ((Photos (c) DL Legends Kennels & All Star Bullies Lv))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think its an official color but this is what they claim them to be here.


It is just sales pitch, marketing gimmick, whatever you want to call it. There is no such color as a purple tri.


----------



## Silence

Oh I know lol I`m just posting an example of what the local bully community labels this color.

((Beautiful color regardless.))


----------



## apbtmom76

WOW, all I did was aska simple question and ppl gotta be ugly about it.


Aimee thank you for helping with these pics I do appreciate it, I figured it was a sales pitch, I did not meet the ppl, like I said it was just a convo we had and I had never heard of a purple tri. Thank you all for this info. My niece will be very happy to se these responses


----------



## N3v3rShOuTMaXi3

apbtmom76 said:


> oh yes, I will post a pic of Diego, he is a sexy boy, lol. He is brindle where his tri markings are, lol. Just wondering they were saying they had seen some on line somewehre just didn't know if anyone else had heard of them or not. Thanks Angel, maybe Lauren or John can shed some more light on this subject, lol. But thanks for your input, I kinda thought so but if there are pics I would love to see them.
> 
> omg I am gonna slap my niece she is reading everything I type outloud, smack her I swear


XDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXD that was sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo funnny lol <3 haha

aww they are pretty purple tris  i want one


----------



## aimee235

Silence said:


> breeder in the area`s "purple" tri ((Photos (c) DL Legends Kennels & All Star Bullies Lv))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think its an official color but this is what they claim them to be here.


That one looks like a diluted Smut.

This dog is smut


----------



## apbtmom76

lol Maxine 

here is a pic of Diego - a blue trindle UKC CH


----------



## mike floyd

Soooo if it's just a diluted "blue" and it LOOKS "lilac".....it should be called lilac right?...Pink is really red...just diluted.......Gray is really "black"...just diluted.......anyone remember the color wheel in art? There are terms like "TRINDLE"....that tell's me it's actually a TRI color with BRINDLE instead of looking like a traditional tri....and they look pretty cool also.


----------



## apbtmom76

I posted a pic of a blue trindle, and a darn good lookin one at that, lol

but yes you are right, still a dilute


----------



## tribullpits

*tri colours*

there are loads of various tri colour pits.. they are from oldskool lines.. many colby and jeep lines had tri in them nothing from rotties..

lilac tri is not always a dilute from a blue tri either.
i have a litter of tris.. 
2 lilac tri's a.k.a. champagne tri
a very rare blue fawn tiger brindle also with tri markings
choc champagne tri
blue fawns

dam is a choc tri jeep and blackjack lines
sire is a blue fawn/champagne

other tri colour pitbulls are the black and tan,
chocolate and tan,
blue and tan,
champagne and tan a.k.a (lilac)
this lilac colour does look lilac aswell very pinky creamy like a pearl changes colour in different light.

:hammer:


----------



## angelbaby

got a pic of your very rare blue fawn tiger brindle tri?


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

i refuse to believe any coloring is "rare" genes happen and colorings get lost because its a weakness its nature never seen any blue cheatahs have you? i also think the rare is a term used to make a sales...


----------



## KMdogs

stonerreakinhavok said:


> i refuse to believe any coloring is "rare" genes happen and colorings get lost because its a weakness its nature never seen any blue cheatahs have you? i also think the rare is a term used to make a sales...


The term "rare" is always used as a marketing pitch though in some cases it does hold truth but generally not advertised as such.. For instance if someone has a "blue" game dog, you probably wont hear the term "rare" come out of that handlers mouth even though it is a "rarity" in that it occurs slim to none.. Reason depends on who you ask.. Some will say this dilute of black should not and has never existed in the APBT gene pool in purest of forms, others believe its not a proper color for a bulldog, others see it as just a genetic disaster regardless of breeding practices, the list can go on.. So for those that decide to keep one if it does pop up can be considered a gem in the rough.. Though highly controversial.. Though regardless of the belief and where one stands, it does not happen very often therefore can be considered "rare".. Sort of speak..

Anytime one sees "purple" and dog in the same sentence should run.. Not kidding over the summer saw someone advertising "Green-Gray bulldogs"...LOL mann.. sucker born every minute and bet them dogs were selling like hotcakes..

Ah well.. is what it is and thats why its important that you should bring upon yourself education prior to even looking into breeders to buy a pup if inexperienced in the breed(s) of choice.. Always will boil back down to the owners lack of knowledge as these BYB's and peddlers wouldn't survive off proper education and knowledge, they survive on the uneducated suckers.


----------



## KMdogs

tribullpits said:


> there are loads of various tri colour pits.. they are from oldskool lines.. many colby and jeep lines had tri in them nothing from rotties..
> 
> lilac tri is not always a dilute from a blue tri either.
> i have a litter of tris..
> 2 lilac tri's a.k.a. champagne tri
> a very rare blue fawn tiger brindle also with tri markings
> choc champagne tri
> blue fawns
> 
> dam is a choc tri jeep and blackjack lines
> sire is a blue fawn/champagne
> 
> other tri colour pitbulls are the black and tan,
> chocolate and tan,
> blue and tan,
> champagne and tan a.k.a (lilac)
> this lilac colour does look lilac aswell very pinky creamy like a pearl changes colour in different light.
> 
> :hammer:


Like i said.. No offense but if you believe that marketing scams you need to better yourself through education... Much of this is.. :hammer:


----------



## Firehazard

Truth be told the "purple" look was before the "blue" and was refered to as "blue" .. the first "blue" performance dogs I seen was a catch dog video some of you know it  Those dogs looked purple... Refered to as a Seal variant .. 

Purple dogs are going to come up out of all the color breeding there is going on and fad colors and names to colors pop up like yesterdays news.. 

For instance the Bellon dog that is supposed to be a "game" "blue" is down from black dogs and obviously there was a dominate red gene that wouldnt dilute rather it compremised the black and they come out all intertwined and depending on the more of one color .. black, white or red .. depends on the hue or color we get or we think we see..

Look at the dogs on a greater detail and you'll see they don't have purple hair .. they have some sort of salt and pepper seal coat with black(diluted or not) red, and white hairs all together. 

IF there is a purple dog with purple hair and NOT intertwined primary dog colors red,black, and white (which variants provide the color scheme to the rest of the hair color diluted this and merged that).. WELL I would say thats breeding for the loss of pigment and something not good will surface.


----------



## KMdogs

Firehazard said:


> Truth be told the "purple" look was before the "blue" and was refered to as "blue" .. the first "blue" performance dogs I seen was a catch dog video some of you know it  Those dogs looked purple... Refered to as a Seal variant ..
> 
> Purple dogs are going to come up out of all the color breeding there is going on and fad colors and names to colors pop up like yesterdays news..
> 
> For instance the Bellon dog that is supposed to be a "game" "blue" is down from black dogs and obviously there was a dominate red gene that wouldnt dilute rather it compremised the black and they come out all intertwined and depending on the more of one color .. black, white or red .. depends on the hue or color we get or we think we see..
> 
> Look at the dogs on a greater detail and you'll see they don't have purple hair .. they have some sort of salt and pepper seal coat with black(diluted or not) red, and white hairs all together.
> 
> IF there is a purple dog with purple hair and NOT intertwined primary dog colors red,black, and white (which variants provide the color scheme to the rest of the hair color diluted this and merged that).. WELL I would say thats breeding for the loss of pigment and something not good will surface.


Good post bud though i will always stand its not a color for a bulldog, there were a few (do mean a few) game dogs in the past that we could consider now in days "blue" but only a handful. I've heard of some good catch dogs and some strong workers that were also considered blue, one of PK's hounds for instance.. Though for me too much can go wrong genetically and overall genetically tainted.. modern at least and by the boat loads. Some i see respect worthy as in the end the color of a dog shouldn't matter if that said dog can work but IMO theres a reason for the dilute to have stayed clear for so long in these dogs.. Then post 76' came and the 90's came with the explosion of "rares"..

Make no mistake, any advertising of rare is not worthy if you are considering a working class dog or a show worthy dog.. Too risky, might get lucky but odds are those owners are peddling off dogs left and right for the profit.. $3,000, $5,000, $20,000... "Rare purple pits" ya herd? I hear you loud and clear and it aint worth my time.

The only "rarity" are proper owners handling proper bulldogs, for every 500 (probably more) that claim to have an APBT theres 1 that actually does.. I'm sure larger..

Bullies are in, saving "Pit Bulls" are in.. All fads and all street credit in some form or another. All about them statements and nothing about those dogs.


----------



## Firehazard

:goodpost: ... pretty much what I was saying but it'll take a person of a certain kinda sense to get what I was sprayin; :thumbsup: say it in crayon!  ..


----------



## KMdogs

Firehazard said:


> :goodpost: ... pretty much what I was saying but it'll take a person of a certain kinda sense to get what I was sprayin; :thumbsup: say it in crayon!  ..


:goodpost: if it aint in crayon some of those that lack wont get it.. :hammer:


----------



## BXDOGMEN

apbtmom76 said:


> here is a pic of Diego - a blue trindle UKC CH


Do you know who owns Diego or what is his ped like. ?


----------



## Armando

aimee235 said:


> The people who own this dog call it a purple tri. I'm pretty sure it's just a double dilute. Both blue and red with tri markings.


I love this dog

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

